# How lucky we are to have our families!



## BigMoe (Oct 24, 2006)

Message from Big Moe:

I took a moment to look over hundreds of pictures from our galleries. We are all so lucky to have our wonderful families. The times we share and the photos we collect we will cherish for a lifetime. Our children have grown up right before our eyes! Our sailboats have provided us with the best times ever with our families.


----------

